# Tech/telecom consulting jobs in DXB/AD?



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm glad to have found this forum. Having lived in the middle east as a kid way back in the 90s, I've been yearning to go back to the 21st century's land of opportunity. 

Before I start firing some questions, a bit of info about myself - been working for 18 months at (possibly) the biggest telecom consulting firm in the world. Having gained a fair bit of experience on a variety of projects and with a Masters degree in Comp Sci. & Engineering under my belt, I've been looking at tech/telecom consulting jobs in the UAE. Etisalat doesn't seem to have any while jobsindubai does not list any entry level/middle jobs.

Here's my question - does anyone know a way to contact any of these telcos? Or is consulting far from blossoming into a viable or profitable area out there? Some folks have recommended gaining a bit more experience but frankly speaking, I've gotten bored (for lack of a more euphemistic term) out here.

Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------

